# business



## The_Paradoxa

i'm on the edge of starting my own business in reptiles and amphibians and not. i'm going to take the winter months to gather supplies and equiptment and scout around for animals. the question now is the animals. i have tried to think of animals that everyone wants but it seems to me everyone wants everything. okay here it is. i am asking experienced sellers if possible to tell me your top 10. and what i am goig to do is take everyones top ten and put them together if there is more than 3 then i will do that. this would greatly apprecianted and it will give you as a seller a chance to sell to a buyer that is thinking of becoming a seller. thanks you all who read this for yout time and i hope to hear from you. have a nice day.

Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Geckospot

First of all, starting a reptile business is not easy. You have to pay for animals, supplies, food, vet bills, permits, etc. You have to aquire animals, raise them up, breed them, incubate the eggs and raise the hatchlings for at least a few months before selling them. It will be years before you would ever see a decent profit. You are limited to short (if any) vacations unless you can find someone dependable to care for your herps. I'm not trying to discourage you. I just want to make sure you realize that breeding herps for a living is not as easy as it seems.

If you're only in it for the money, you will more than likely become "burnt out" on the hobby before you will see a profit. You MUST have a true passion for the animals.

Now back to the question at hand... I recommend that you concentrate on a specific species or a group of species that most interests you. This will help to streamline your care routine. For example, I choose to concentrate my efforts on New Caledonian geckos such as Rhacodactylus and Eurydactylodes. I am also interested in Australian geckos.

I find that high end Rhacodactylus geckos are fairly desireable and sell well. Aussie geckos are also very popular. Lots of people like leopard geckos although you will find a lot of breeder competition when trying to sell offspring. Trends within the herp industry are ever changing and evolving. Expect to get less $ for the offspring you produce than you paid for your breeders the previous year.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Rick

> First of all, starting a reptile business is not easy. You have to pay for animals, supplies, food, vet bills, permits, etc. You have to aquire animals, raise them up, breed them, incubate the eggs and raise the hatchlings for at least a few months before selling them. It will be years before you would ever see a decent profit. You are limited to short (if any) vacations unless you can find someone dependable to care for your herps. I'm not trying to discourage you. I just want to make sure you realize that breeding herps for a living is not as easy as it seems. If you're only in it for the money, you will more than likely become "burnt out" on the hobby before you will see a profit. You MUST have a true passion for the animals.
> 
> Now back to the question at hand... I recommend that you concentrate on a specific species or a group of species that most interests you. This will help to streamline your care routine. For example, I choose to concentrate my efforts on New Caledonian geckos such as Rhacodactylus and Eurydactylodes. I am also interested in Australian geckos.
> 
> I find that high end Rhacodactylus geckos are fairly desireable and sell well. Aussie geckos are also very popular. Lots of people like leopard geckos although you will find a lot of breeder competition when trying to sell offspring. Trends within the herp industry are ever changing and evolving. Expect to get less $ for the offspring you produce than you paid for your breeders the previous year.
> 
> www.Geckospot.com


You don't have to raise your animals up. Most places find a distributer/breeder and buy the animals from them. However if you want to raise all your animals up from birth that is your choice. Regardless of how you do it it will not be easy.


----------



## redhead_diabolica

yehi understand where you are coming from gecko. umm i don't have much vacation time anyways cause i have spent it all on this business. i have located 4 spesific vets that can help me and one of them is a faily friend that is well imformed when it comes to reptiles. umm as the incubators goes i have bought 2 fairly large sized one when i was about 12 because my dad restocked our town with ring necked pheasants and grouse. so ihave incubators. i will look into some australian geckos. hopefully there are other helpful poele out there like you that could help me. thanks for your time


----------



## redhead_diabolica

i frgot my password one day so i used a guest name the paradoxa is me..

sorry for any mix up


----------

